# Montgomery County PA SCU Quad County Metric (May 7, 2011)



## cyclesteel (May 17, 2009)

*http://www.ridethequad.com

*

*The Quad County Metric* is SCU's premiere spring ride, soon to enter its eleventh year. It begins at beautiful Green Lane Park in upper Montgomery County, and continues through Berks, Lehigh, and Bucks Counties before returning to the park.

On Saturday, May 7, 2011, start from scenic Green Lane Park, Deep Creek and Snyder Roads, Green Lane, PA 18054, and ride 21, 31, 45, 53, 68, or 76 miles at your own pace on low-traffic back roads. The 21-mile route avoids the longest climb and is suitable for casual riders. The longer routes are on rolling to hilly terrain. The 53- and 76-mile routes include the 8-mile "Intensive Climbing Unit" extra-hilly segment with 1,200 ft additional climbing.

*Registration:* $25 (SCU members), $30 (non-members), by May 5. Day-of Registration on May 7 at Green Lane Park will be $35 for everyone. Register early and save. Children under 12 ride free, under 16 must be accompanied by an adult. Save time and money by preregistering.

*Join us on facebook*


----------

